# Top 10 Most Anticipated 2016 Geneva Motor Show Debuts



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

​




> *The 2016 Geneva Motor Show will kick off next week and there’s a lot to be excited about.*
> 
> Often home to debuts of some of the world’s craziest and most exotic supercars, the Geneva Motor Show is also one of the largest auto shows in the world. Unfortunately, we now live in an age where the Internet plays a bigger role in car unveilings than actual auto shows, so many automakers now take advantage by unveiling their debuts ahead of time.
> 
> But that doesn’t mean there aren’t some that are still kept under wraps. We may have already seen photos for many of the debuts heading to the 2016 Geneva Motor Show, but there’s nothing like checking them out in the flesh.


Read more about the Top 10 Most Anticipated 2016 Geneva Motor Show Debuts at AutoGuide.com.


----------

